# Regrading for patio



## doogietm (Jul 12, 2010)

About 6months ago I purchased a new construction home. Now I'm ready to put in a patio using paver stones in the backyard but the slopes towards the house. 

Can someone give me detailed steps to regrade the yard so it slopes away from the house and is flat enough to put in the patio? 

Thanx in adance


----------



## Troglodyte (May 4, 2010)

Just curious regarding the slope currently going towards the house. Do you have a weeping system in place, any moisture issues at all etc?

I put in a large patio and to get a good consistent slope I did the following:

Get a few good lengths of rope or twine that can withstand a lot of tension. Anchor it to a point close to the base of your house, run it out in the direction you want your slope to go to the edge of where the patio will extend to and anchor it such that the rope runs near perfectly level. When you've done that you can start moving earth and using the rope as the reference. If you want a 5% grade (which may be a little much for a patio) and the patio extends 20 feet then the ground at the 20 foot mark should be one foot lower from the rope then the ground at the base of the house (20' * 0.05). 

As far as the slope, it's up to you, I'd go with 5% for the first 5 feet and plan for a flower bed there, and then go 1-2% after that.


----------



## Kurtzilla (Jul 12, 2010)

doogietm, here are a series of links that will give you step by step instructions for patio installation, from soils, base prep and design, install and final compaction. Hope these help.
http://www.goarticles.com/cgi-bin/showa.cgi?C=3087659 - Soils
http://www.goarticles.com/cgi-bin/showa.cgi?C=3087674 - Base design
http://www.goarticles.com/cgi-bin/showa.cgi?C=3087692 - Bedding Mat
http://www.goarticles.com/cgi-bin/showa.cgi?C=3087709 - Installation
http://www.goarticles.com/cgi-bin/showa.cgi?C=3087726 - Final 

:thumbsup:


----------

